# Vote now for March MOTM



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171034


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to thank whoever nominated me. It's kind of embarrassing lol

I never come on here and try to help ppl for anything other than the joy the hobby brings me
thanks again


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i think you inspired the new planted tank craze that is going on within the site right now, almost everyone is trying it now and your input has gone into almost every planted setup


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I never thought of it that way


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I never thought of it that way


That and all the repeat help you give-----Gets damn annoying (and dont say it doesn't we all get annoyed by it)...But you just keep on trekking with the info----Your truelly dedicated Dippy......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's a pretty tight race so far, haha....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I never thought of it that way


That and all the repeat help you give-----Gets damn annoying (and dont say it doesn't we all get annoyed by it)...But you just keep on trekking with the info----Your truelly dedicated Dippy......
[/quote]









Just trying to be positive. Lots of other members are as well too 
I have had my sort of negative moments on this board.. Let's try and leave 
that in the past.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would like to thank whoever nominated me. It's kind of embarrassing lol
> 
> I never come on here and try to help ppl for anything other than the joy the hobby brings me
> thanks again


got your back man. keep up the good work


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bumper cars...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats to DiPpY eGgS! The competition is now closed.


----------

